

YC reject blogs about entrepreneurship - coryl
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/josh-weinstein/creating-goodcrush----the_b_471109.html

======
pmichaud
I don't get the title. Summary: Guy writes app in college, it's pretty good,
applies to YC, doesn't quite get in, builds it anyway, gets his own VC,
launches the site Feb 8th.

Site is: GoodCrush.com

Save the trouble of reading.

~~~
allenp
It took me a minute to figure it out, but the title is not saying that YC is
rejecting entrepreneurship blogs, but that a person rejected from YC is
blogging about entrepreneurship.

